# Field Hudnall



## 4EVERHUNTING

Port Clinton, OH - Following lengthy discussions and with carefully thought-out planning, Zink Calls and champion caller/videographer, Field Hudnall, have decided to revise their very successful and long-standing business relationship. "Field will be showcasing his talents, both in front of and behind the cameras, in a new venture of his own, a production company named Field Proven Productions," said Zink Calls owner, Fred Zink.

"Field has the total support of Zink Calls in his efforts," Zink continued. "The young man's desire to operate his own company is the American Dream, and I understand those feelings to the fullest. He will continue to work with our team, both in video production and as a member of our Z-Unit promoting Zink Calls across the eastern U.S. Field is a talented young man, passionate about the outdoors, and I consider him one of my very best friends."

Field, along with his new wife, Jessica, will be relocating to his home state of Kentucky. In addition to working with Zink Calls, Field will also be partnering with Z-Unit Team Member, Tony Vandemore (Kirksville, MO), on an extensive series of video projects spotlighting Vandemore's new guide service, Habitat Flats.

On the home front, Zink Calls' 24/7 DVD Series of video productions continues to move forward. "Walt Gabbard, another Kentuckian, will be spearheading our current and future productions here," said Zink. "He's shown tremendous talent with his editing, and a strong desire to improve." Gabbard's resume' with Zink Calls includes editing and production of Snow Storm, as well as the company's first full-length turkey hunting DVD, Turkey Time


----------



## Drake Jake

I'm glad he is still going to be with the Zink videos. He is one of the best to watch.


----------



## Save Hens

Drake Jake said:


> I'm glad he is still going to be with the Zink videos. He is one of the best to watch.


 +1


----------



## honker85

is clay going to help field? or is he going to stick with fred? hate to lose both of them


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING

I thought i read that clay is staying with zink


----------



## Leo Porcello

Who is Field Hundell?


----------



## shooteminthelips

he is Chaz Hightowers cousin!


----------



## taddy1340

Z-Unit? Is that like G-Unit? Do they work together on videos or something? :huh:


----------



## blhunter3

taddy1340 said:


> Z-Unit? Is that like G-Unit? Do they work together on videos or something? :huh:


Z-Unit is the gangsta of watafallin. :roll:


----------



## huntingdude16

I think you mean "wangsta"...


----------



## Drake Jake

Zink makes the best videos, in my opinion. Alot of other guys just show kills and kills. i think watching some preparation and background makes a video interesting.


----------



## goosebusters

Drake Jake said:


> Zink makes the best videos, in my opinion. Alot of other guys just show kills and kills. i think watching some preparation and background makes a video interesting.


I think you mean _made_ the best videos. Since Running Traffic there hasn't been one worth wasting your time. Plus, this year they came out with 3 videos. Each just an hour long. That is one video to the other companies.


----------



## blhunter3

Drake Jake said:


> Zink makes the best videos, in my opinion. Alot of other guys just show kills and kills. i think watching some preparation and background makes a video interesting.


I use to really like Shawn Stahl's video, but since he sold out to Avery I haven't liked them as much.


----------



## goosebusters

blhunter3 said:


> I use to really like Shawn Stahl's video, but since he sold out to Avery I haven't liked them as much.


Agreed, the great thing about Stahl is that he used whatever call he thought was best, whatever decoy or flag worked the best, he was just the hunters hunter.


----------



## blhunter3

Now he is Avery's hunter. He used every brand of decoy out there. It kinda goes to show that people can constantly kill birds without Avery or Avery FFD's.


----------



## snow123geese

honker85 said:


> is clay going to help field? or is he going to stick with fred? hate to lose both of them


I think Clay is going to stay with Zink.


----------



## USAlx50

blhunter3 said:


> It kinda goes to show that people can constantly kill birds without Avery or Avery FFD's.


Ya don't say..

I am not a very big avery fan either but to dislike someones video because of what kind of decoy they use is friggin stupid. I've been looking for the newer FP dvds in the stores but haven't seen them. Just from some clips stahl has on Facebook, it looks like they have some really cool stuff.

I like how he explains his hunts in the vids and you get fun behind the scenes stuff without it being a brownnosing festival.


----------



## huntingtim08

I really like the Falling Skies videos with jeff foiles but the zink videos i would say are second best, to bad to see field leave though he was really good with zink good luck to him


----------



## Matt Jones

The greatest goose hunting videos ever made were "Higdon's Extreme Waterfowling: II" and "Buck McNeely: Goose Hunting the USA." There hasn't been a video made in the past decade that's even come close to those two.


----------



## huntingtim08

never even heard of those videos, ill have to look them up


----------



## Almomatic

Matt Jones said:


> The greatest goose hunting videos ever made were "Higdon's Extreme Waterfowling: II" and "Buck McNeely: Goose Hunting the USA." There hasn't been a video made in the past decade that's even come close to those two.


The Higdon video's were great, watching Kelley Powers put the hurt on geese was great!


----------



## shooteminthelips

I would have to disagree. I own over a 100 waterfowl videos/tapes and there isnt any better footage then Zink. Shawn Stahl a close second. Then Foiles 3rd.. And RNT Fourth...

Burning it at Both End 1 and 2, Priority X, North of the Boarder, and Wistling Wing were all produced or filmed by Zink and are excellent DVDS.


----------



## goosebusters

shooteminthelips said:


> Wistling Wing


I can't speak for the rest, but Whistling Wings has become terrible in about the last three years.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well what I like about Whistling Wings is that you get a variety and the camera work is good. What isnt so good, is they use crappy decoys, and have bad calling in them. Inless they are up at Buck Paradise and Zink is actually infront of the camera.

What I like out of a video is keeping talking down, up close kills, clear camera work, steady camera work, and most of all variety in hunts. Not just diffrent species. But diffrent styles.


----------



## USAlx50

The zink DVD's have some great footage, Id say it is very hard to beat the quality of the hunting footage that they have in the dvds. Yet they feel the need to add so much BS on them that nobody cares about except the obsessive followers. I'm sure they have plenty more good hunting footage that gets edited out that I would much prefer to watch over hearing them yammer on about boring things.

P.S. anyone seen the newer final approach dvd with the knockem down boys? I really liked stranglehold.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Duck Hunting with T.K. and Mike is by far the best!

5 dollar dog 5 dollar dog!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have the new one by Knockem Down and Foiles it is a great video.


----------



## Matt Jones

shooteminthelips said:


> I would have to disagree. I own over a 100 waterfowl videos/tapes and there isnt any better footage then Zink.


Uh, Zink is on "Extreme Waterfowling: II" so what are you talking about???

Maybe you should actually watch it before disagreeing. IMO it's hands-down the best hunt Zink has ever filmed...since you're a Zink fan it'll be sure to get your rocks off.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have the video. I just dont think the camera work is as good as the new videos. It is a good video. Just not great in my opinion.


----------



## AWO

I would think Field has a long ways to go before he actually feels comfortable in front of the camera, along with his "people" skills, or maybe it's his shyness. Although, out in public he has no problems relating with the consumers, but that's his job I guess.


----------



## Buck25

AWO said:


> I would think Field has a long ways to go before he actually feels comfortable in front of the camera, along with his "people" skills, or maybe it's his shyness. Although, out in public he has no problems relating with the consumers, but that's his job I guess.


So he has bad people skills and is shy? or he has no problems relating with costumers? I don't get it...


----------



## PJ

Matt Jones said:


> Uh, Zink is on "Extreme Waterfowling: II" so what are you talking about???


'Dat one payed out like a slot machine dare Powers!'

BEST VIDEO EVER.

Plus little Hunter Grounds biting duck heads. Hilarious.


----------



## Old Hunter

Maverick is pretty good at biting duck heads. He can give you some tips uke:


----------



## webbedfoot

as far as im concerned fred zink made avery what they are today.he is one hell of a desighner and i dont know if it was avery that let fred go or what,but they lost a good man.shawn stahl will never fill freds shoe's not knockin him but ive seen the video's not even close.I think avery got to big and hungery and forgot who got them there.fred will make a rebound im sure legendary stuff,as is tim grounds they have given me more pionters than a guy could ask for.so good luck field with the new call.go get'em


----------



## INhonker1

Anyone remember that video that was put out in 1991 (I THINK) by outlaw decoys? It was like 3 freekin hours of amatuer footage of some KICK *** goose hunting. I lost mine years ago (probably to one of my buddies video collections) but that video was great. I love how outlaw (which was new at the time) started the video out with guys hunting over like 3 dozen stuffer canadas. Eventually the video gets to Tim Grounds in Southern IL back when he was pimping his brand new "half breed" goose call and outlaw decoys. I would LOVE to get my hands on a copy of that video. I havent seen it in over 10 years but I can remember about 75% of it and what was said. I was 11 when it came out and I bet I watched it at least 200 times. The best part is when they are in that cornfield pit and they put 200 snows in the decoys at about 15 yrds. The guide says " OK listen everybody listen to me now.....the snow geese are on the ground...right out my back corner." One hunter asks...."how far?" and the guide replies..."EAT UP RANGE!!! On 3 ready? 1...2...3...Kill em!!!!" 20 or so snows later I wanted a goose pit. Only took me 17 years to put one in LOL!!! Pm me if anyone has one they dont watch and want to get rid of it.

As far as Field goes, hes a great guy. He was always friendly and encouraging backstage at calling competitions. I never considered him too shy really. He was never the most outgoing guy at competitions but not shy. I wish him the best.

INhonker1


----------



## Vike_hunter

just my .02 on this thread.

1) Zink is a big name waterfowler. some people love um' some people hate um'. You're always going to have that. Personally, I'm not a Zink call fan, but I do enjoy their videos.

2) Field started his new video/photography company "field proven productions". I'm sure it will be a solid company, as he saw first hand up in OH what it takes to make these type of things blow up. Field has also started manufacturing goose calls. "field proven calls". They just released photos of the products to the public this last week. He is also traveling around to outdoor shows and showcasing his product.

3) Clay left zink as well. not su

4) in a few exchanged emails with field, they are planning on sending cameras back to Missouri anytime now to film snow goose hunts with Tony V again. I believe they did some extensive filming this fall as well.

5) Zink leaving Avery is not going to hurt the bottom line in the business. Sure he designed some quality products, but there are a lot of companies that produce quality stuff. There are GHG guys, there are Dakota guys, and there G&H guys.... everybody has a different taste. Wherever he goes, that company will undoubtedly see an increase in business from the Zinkaholics.

In summary, field does some great work both behind a camera and behind a call. I have no doubt that he will be successful in both endeavors in the future but it may take him a while to get his feet wet running the show. like I said, just my .02 and you are free to agree or disagree as you please.


----------



## HoosierHunter88

Ok guys let me help yall a little.
Field has started producing his own calls, I just bought one yesterday and it is unreal. Very lound top end and a sick low end. I got the Adrenaline in black acrylic. The other is more of a beginer call called The After Shock. The After Shock has a longer mouthpiece when the Adrenilne has the shorter mouthpiece. They came in bright green, clear, and black. The duck calls they came out with were amazing when they prototyped them, but when they mass manufactored them everyone of then stuck. They hope to have them out in March
Clay left Zink in December and is now with Field at FP.
Field is a buddy of mine and I can tell you that this is the latest news.
Thanks HH88


----------



## kingcanada

that's good to know. it has been awhile since i have seen any of the big names at any sort of event. wyoming doesn't host any of these events! big state, few people, little water, no big surprise. i have never met Field, but from what i have seen on film and heard from others, he seems like a genuine nice guy. he is extremely talented and i am glad to hear he has a new venture. he will do well. i will be staying tuned for dvd's to be sure!


----------



## HoosierHunter88

Field is part of Habitat Flats and they have a video out. It is a snow goose hunting video called Buried in Snow. Its $15 bucks. Check it out. 
HH88


----------



## kingcanada

that one is already on my wish list. :thumb:


----------

